# What are your thoughts on this package



## busyb (Sep 27, 2010)

I HAD A JOB OFFER AND HERE IS WHAT THEY ARE OFFERING, WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON IT:

Salary 60,000 AED annual

Accommodation Allowance 35,000 AED Annual

Commission Variable 15,000 AED Annual based on a revenue target



Other Benefits:

Annual Flight ticket, End of Leave benefit, Private medical insurance with BUPA, upto 22 days holiday a year.

Upto 10,000 AED assistance to bring you over to Dubai


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Unless you'll be working in McDonalds, I wouldn't consider it for a nano-second.


----------



## busyb (Sep 27, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Unless you'll be working in McDonalds, I wouldn't consider it for a nano-second.


Can i just ask why you say that?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a poor salary, especially if you're a white British person. That's receptionist territory, and even then, at the bottom end of the scale.

It all depends on what the job actually is, what your qualifications and experience is, but you won't be living comfortably with a salary like that in Dubai, that's for sure.


----------



## busyb (Sep 27, 2010)

I am black british with a BSc in computer science the role is for junior consultant role for a software company, with the job i get a chance to travel they take care of my accomodation etc, its not alot however i have to think longterm interms of experience so i can move on to something better and they say there is a chance to get promoted, what is the average salary in dubai, and what is the average living cost if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If they will bump your accomodation allowance to 50,000 then I would say its doable. Not going to have that much fun, but then its doable for just being here and living a very basic life. But there are people who live on ALOT less. You are not going to be hanging with the british expats though... 

All depends on 'home' and what you have there. I would use ever bit of that 10,000 assistance that one could


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Keep looking busyb, UAE is not much fun without loads of disposable income and that package does not leave you much, at all. Better to stay put and use the internet/phone interviews to increase your options.

Oh and Abu Dhabi is where all the jobs are, not dubai. Set your sights a bit higher too maybe, many expat IT related staff are on 300k+ packages in the dhabi.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

busyb said:


> I am black british with a BSc in computer science the role is for junior consultant role for a software company, with the job i get a chance to travel they take care of my accomodation etc, its not alot however i have to think longterm interms of experience so i can move on to something better and they say there is a chance to get promoted, what is the average salary in dubai, and what is the average living cost if you dont mind me asking


With the salary that they are offering you, the company obviously is not very big. Your travel will be limited to the GCC countries which is not always fun. All companies tell you that there is a chance to get promoted. 
I suggest you keep looking.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

busyb said:


> I HAD A JOB OFFER AND HERE IS WHAT THEY ARE OFFERING, WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON IT:
> 
> Salary 60,000 AED annual
> 
> ...


Tell them to shove it...u know where.
not much better than what the taxi drivers here earn.... they are giving u a preferential treatment for being black...even indian software guys don't work for those salaries here...(and btw taxi drivers here are unlike cab drivers in london...they don't make 90k gbp tax free...)

and forget the commission driven by revenue target.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

busyb said:


> I HAD A JOB OFFER AND HERE IS WHAT THEY ARE OFFERING, WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON IT:
> 
> Salary 60,000 AED annual
> 
> ...


Try converting the sums to Sterling & tell us what you think.

A salary of AED 60k per annum is a little over GBP 10,000. Would you seriously work for that? If you want to rent for AED 35k you might just get a vile little place in International City. Even with the potential commission (& best to assume you won't see that) this deal is a big fat NO.

Dubai is an expensive place to live, so do NOT accept this lousy offer.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is a terrible offer, you will be very miserable in Dubai on that kind of money.


----------



## busyb (Sep 27, 2010)

oh dear this does not sound good. i was hoping to just get the experience needed and then move on .

This all seems like a nightmare, can anyone suggest where i can get a better offer, just securing job seems like some serious hard work, your help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi busyb, 

Sorry to hear the offer was not good enough. You'll just have to keep looking I suppose  You did the right thing by doing your homework and asking for feedback before taking the job. You have no idea how many people omit that part, and let the prospect of moving to Dubai cloud their judgment just to find themselves in a very unpleasant and stressful situation later on, overwhelmed by how expensive things are here, not being able to make ends meet, no friends and no support, etc. Dubai can be a great place and you'll enjoy yourself here but you'll need a good income. Good luck and keep looking and doing the same things you were doing that lead you to this job offer. Apply with recruiters, apply directly with employers, send your CV to any people you know in Dubai, etc.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Have to agree with everybody else on this one -- couldn't imagine living on that poor a salary.. housing allowance is terrible as well


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Away from the salary, procedures, quality standards, best practise etc is woefully lacking in this region. You will not further your skill set or gain any valuable experience here and can find yourself dangerously lacking when you return back to the UK.


----------

